# Sherwin Williams finishes quality??



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Who uses finishes (other than paint) from Sherwin Williams and how good is it compared to others? I know a few people that work for Sherwin Williams and the employee discount is substantial. Most of my stuff is usually finished with something from Watco, Old Masters or Minwax. I could save a little if switching to Sherwin for some stuff, but I am unsure of the quality, any advise?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Most of their stuff I've used (coupe of stains, NC lacquer, and Fast Dry Oil Varnish) has been excellent. That varnish is one of my favorites being an alkyd resin formula (not many of those left).


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you have access to the more commercial type finishes they are very good. I have experience with their BAC wiping stains, precat lacquer and water white conversion varnish and all of those products work well and look good.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm not a pro finisher. I've recently used their Vinyl sealer and CAB acrylic lacquer. I think they work well. The fumes will knock you out without a mask though.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've always had good experiences with SW products.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

A few of my friends have used SW products, and that's all they will buy.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I used a water based satin poly on plywood walls in my cabin, and the product was great. Use a respirator though.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

In my experience the SW products are great and the service is outstanding. Any time I need a custom stain color I go to SW and they normally get it spot on.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Not because I work there buuttttt, because I use them they are very good products, and most stores know what they are talking about , if you need some advice on different products send me a PM, I have worked with them for years 8)


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Echo the quality words.

I particularly like the clear oil based stain (oxymoron alert) under WB poly.

Typically we see a really good spring sale March or April-can you help us on that sgv?. 30% off most stuff I tend to stock up.

A minor, kinda weird example of SW quality: Their disposable foam roller covers are spiral rolled. The cheapo ones elsewhere often have a ridged seam lengthwise.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

I sprayed a new kitchen with SW Kem-Aqua water based lacquer and had great results. A little pricey but worth it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

In our furniture and molding plants we used quite a lot of finishing material made by Sherwin Williams over the years and they turned out to be a very reliable supplier.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Snowyrange (Dec 5, 2016)

> Most of their stuff I ve used (coupe of stains, NC lacquer, and Fast Dry Oil Varnish) has been excellent. That varnish is one of my favorites being an alkyd resin formula (not many of those left).
> 
> - Fred Hargis


Has anyone made a wipe on varnish with SW Fast Dry Oil Varnish? I was thinking about using MS to got 1:1 and use it as a wipe-on. Someone told me MS doesn't play well with SW Varnish.


----------



## Snowyrange (Dec 5, 2016)

I did a 1:1 mixture last night and was real intentional about getting it on and smoothed out before it started to setup. Did a second coat after about 2 hours. Did a third coat with a light wet sand with 400 grit 2 hours later. Let it setup last night. A tiny bit tacky this morning. Probably could have put on a fourth coat, but I'm just working on a sample panel and was in no hurry. I'll probably check it after work today and see about coats 4, 5, 6, tonight.

To be honest I'm a little surprised it went on as well as it did. I had heard some horror stories on mixing MS with SW Varnish. If it's still tacky this afternoon, I'll consider brushing on rather than wiping.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ive used the fast dry varnish wixed with ms, real ms not the green stuff. Didnt have any issues, Suspect any issues are with "green" solvents. The varnsish itself seems to set up quickly once it starts, it is called fast dry. It remains tacky for a long time compared to minwax poly. The mw poly doesnt set up as quick but gets dry to the touch faster. Both look the same to me when cured out with thin film thickness, so Im staying with mw poly. Thicker film thicknesses may behave much differently than my experience.

I have had excellent success spraying sw precat lacquer - favorite finish to spray if its warm enough to ventilate properly.


----------



## Snowyrange (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks. Any idea how long my 1:1 MS Varnish mixture will store? Could I mix a batch, store it in glass, and expect it to perform consistently over a week? Especially if I was mindful to keep it from being exposed to air or other particulates?


----------



## Nap (Mar 5, 2019)

I used their pre-cat laquer for several years. Great product.


----------



## Snowyrange (Dec 5, 2016)

> I used their pre-cat laquer for several years. Great product.
> 
> - Nap


I'm asking specifically after I've cut it with Mineral Spirits.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Keeping 1:1 varnish/ms for a week - not an open container, it will deteriote within hrs, but an airtight container you might get some thickening depending on volume of air to liquid. Add a little ms to thin again and its useable, again depends on volume ratio - a little puddle in the bottom, no, jar 1/2 full its fine (for a week). Using an air displacer like bloxygen (I use propane from a small torch) slows deteriation a lot.


----------



## Snowyrange (Dec 5, 2016)

> Keeping 1:1 varnish/ms for a week - not an open container, it will deteriote within hrs, but an airtight container you might get some thickening depending on volume of air to liquid. Add a little ms to thin again and its useable, again depends on volume ratio - a little puddle in the bottom, no, jar 1/2 full its fine (for a week). Using an air displacer like bloxygen (I use propane from a small torch) slows deteriation a lot.
> 
> - OSU55


Thanks. I appreciate your wisdom. After three coats, it's starting to look pretty solid. Going to do a light sand and put on a few more.


----------

